# Are Force Cubes legal for Multi Blind?



## OJ Cubing (Mar 31, 2017)

So I can't see anywhere in the regulations, but are Force Cubes Comp Legal? (Especially for multiBlind)

If you don't know what they are they are essentially 6 stickered cubes each with a different base colour, made by disassembling 6 stickerless cubes and making dodo cubes before stickering them.
(I made a video on them here 



 )

Is there any reason why they wouldn't be comp legal?

Thanks


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Mar 31, 2017)

I don't see why they could possibly be considered illegal. There's nothing on the regulations specifying a cube plastic's color, and it doesn't give you any kind of advantage whatsoever, so... You're good to go, methinks.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 31, 2017)

if you're talking about being able to remember which cube is which by the color or something, don't worry. My last official MBLD attempt had 2 Yuxin Fires (black), a QiYi Bullfight (black), a QiYi Thunderclap (stickerless), and a Fangshi Shuangren Illusion Cube, all of which look pretty different from each other.


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 31, 2017)

Yup I think it's fine!


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 1, 2017)

The collection of cubes is legal if and only if each cube in the collection is legal.


----------

